# Where to go camping?



## vwbug1971 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm looking to go camping this weekend. I am origianlly from New Jersey so i dont know this northern region to well.  I'm at college in Bristol, Rhode Island but i'm willing to travel a bit for a nice short hike and some camping places.  Anyone have suggestions?  I have read all the guidelines and I will be abiding by all the rules i know.

Thanks very much in advance


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 30, 2004)

Are you looking to avoid snow, find snow, backpack or do something closer to car camping?

South Taconic area near the MA/CT/NY border is very nice, camp sites can be found in some cases within 2 miles of the car.  you would want IMO a zero degree bag.  I don't think they allow camping in the Blue Hills Reservation (MA State Park near Boston) but that would be convenient to your location.  I suspect camping is allowed in Southeastern CT  in State Forest that Pachaug Trail goes through but I don't know.   Camping should be okay along the M& M (Metacomet & Monadnock Trail too)  Car camping is allowed around Monadnock also.


----------



## vwbug1971 (Nov 30, 2004)

Awesome....thanks
Anyone else have anything?
Can you camp off the Appalachian trail?


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 30, 2004)

Yes, you can camp off the AT, the South Taconic area has platforms & in a coupel of places shelters, three sided I believe.  My favorite in this area would be either Race Brook or Bear Rock Falls.  Sages Ravine is popular with many people also.  Race Brook is about two miles off of Route 41 in MA a few miles north of the CT border.  It involves some moderate climbing but offers a nice waterfall view on the way up.  From the sites, it's not far to both the Race & Everett summits which offer great views.

From what I heard their is very little snow right now in Southern VT, as of Thanksgiving weekend, the loop using the AT over Stratton & staying at Stratton Pond is popular in Southern VT.


----------



## vwbug1971 (Nov 30, 2004)

What i'm concerned with, not having done this before, is parking and finding these locations.  Is it possible for someone to give me kinda specific directions to which ever of the two above have bigger water falls. I'm going hoping to see some cool sites.  the moderate climb that you talked about shouldn't be a problem at all.  I would just need them to a trail. Is there parking nearby the trail or what. I truly have no clue since i've never been there
Thanks so much
You guys are great
This forum is awesome


----------



## vwbug1971 (Nov 30, 2004)

Also is it legal to have a controled fire for cooking and basic heat purposes...i've read someplaces that its not in specific places...do you know if its legal here?


----------



## trailbiscuit (Dec 1, 2004)

This should get you started:
http://amcstore.outdoors.org/AB1805000/showprod.cfm/DID/8/CATID/19/ObjectGroup_ID/122

I use the AMC guides for all my planning.

Have fun!


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm not sure if it's legal or not, I'm only comfortable car camping & having a fire but that is my preference.  
Directions can be easy but perhaps not most efficient.  Route 44 (you can get that in RI or CT)  all the way to Salisbury where you can pick up Route 41.  This could take a ton of time through every town along the way.

One the other hand might be easier to get to MA Pike Route 84 to Route 4, Route 177 & then pick up 44 in Canton/Farmington CT area. 

Parking along the road for about 10 cars, this time of year should not be a problem.


----------



## vwbug1971 (Dec 1, 2004)

Thank you very much


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 2, 2004)

Your welcome, let us know where you went & how it was....


----------



## cbcbd (Dec 2, 2004)

Fires are permitted at shelters inside established firerings in MA. Fires are prohibited in CT shelters. 
Have fun, I love that area.  If you stay around there, try to make it to the ridge along Mount Race in the early morning, the view is gorgeous!


----------



## beswift (Dec 10, 2004)

*Rules and Regulations*

Nothing wrong with camping in the Blue Hills if no one spots you.  People camp along the Charles River all the time.  The trouble with sleeping out, though, in Boston would be that you have to fend off the perverts.  Fires are different, but if you are careful, no one will begrudge you a survival fire.  I had a fire going one night in Southern Vermont in the hills above Manchester.  Someone saw it from town and came around in a vehicle to check it out.  They looked at me, then left.  I survived the night.


----------

